# Wiring A Foot Switch To A Chop Saw.



## catskinner (Apr 1, 2015)

I purchased a momentary foot switch to hook into my 14" chop saw. I thought I was purchasing a plug and play type switch but no it has to be hard wired in. The only instruction is a diagram on the bottom of the switch (photo attached). And it has a 3 wire cord wired into the switch but only cut off on the other end. I suppose I can check it out with a ohm meter to see which two wires are the ones that are connected when the switch is closed. I suppose I will have to have a J box to split the original power cord to attach it to one leg. So here are the photos, what are your thoughts.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 1, 2015)

Put a plug on the cut off wire and plug your saw into it.  If it is wired per normal color code, black is hot (should be switched, gold terminal on the plug), white is neutral (should be wired straight through, silver terminal on the plug), and green is ground (should be wired straight through, green terminal on the plug).


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 1, 2015)

i got one on my drill press and i'm considering putting one on my pedestal grinder


----------



## furpo (Apr 1, 2015)

Check how many amps. your chop saw is first!  Everyone I've ever had will trip a 30 amp. breaker at times.
Your switch is only 10 Amp.


----------



## catskinner (Apr 1, 2015)

furpo said:


> Check how many amps. your chop saw is first!  Everyone I've ever had will trip a 30 amp. breaker at times.
> Your switch is only 10 Amp.


You are probably right it runs on a 15 amp breaker, I had it plugged into a different circuit and it was tripping that one when I tried starting it, I think the breaker had been thrown too many times and was weak. I probably need to get one that is heavier and then maybe one I can just plug in. I have another plan for this switch.


----------

